# I'm a proud Papa



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Handed the reins of the Dennis over to my 16 yr. old son today.
He did a pretty decent job for never using a reel mower before. A few crooked lines and a few missed spots but not bad for the first time. He makes fun of my obsession but he's also always asking questions.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome! You should be very proud &#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Handed the reins of the Dennis over to my 16 yr. old son today.
> He did a pretty decent job for never using a reel mower before. A few crooked lines and a few missed spots but not bad for the first time. He makes fun of my obsession but he's also always asking questions.


Very cool. Did you miss it a little while watching him mow?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Handed the reins of the Dennis over to my 16 yr. old son today.
> ...


I did.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Very good !! I can't but help wondering the method in your madness, letting the boy mow the day before you kill the grass :evil: I wonder will he get a go soon on the new laid lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

jabopy said:


> Very good !! I can't but help wondering the method in your madness, letting the boy mow the day before you kill the grass :evil: I wonder will he get a go soon on the new laid lawn. :thumbup:


Not a lot of thought went into this. He was hanging around the yard bored and I was tired. So let him give it a try. He did ask that since I was killing it, if he could a couple laps with his YZ250. No way thats happening!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

You're a great father if you let your son have a YZ250. Just saying.

I bet it does make you proud to see him start to earn his man card.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Awesome!


----------

